# Propane to Natural Gas Conversion on Vintage Cook Stove



## Tim Price (May 30, 2018)

Hello,

I am looking for some advice in regards to orifice sizing .

I recently acquired an old propane cook stove from an abandoned house on the family farm. It was in the house when my father purchased the land in the late 70s and was last used when he built a new house in the early 80s.

The stove is marked "Pan American" on the front of the oven door and has a tag inside marked as "Dortch Stove Works" "Model 136-48". Since the house was no longer kept out the weather, some of the chrome is rather rusty, but all the valves, etc. seem free so I think I should be able to get it working. Since it is rusty, I think it would be perfect for my outdoor kitchen project. 

I found this chart http://andersonforrester.com/conversion-chart/ which would be handy to help determining drill size for conversion, if I knew what BTU to use. The tag identifies the oven BTU as 19,000, but there is nothing indicating the BTU for the stove top burners.

I have attached some pictures. I have already started dismantling for a thorough cleaning and conversion.

If anyone can give me some advice in determining burner BTU, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks


----------



## DAKSY (May 31, 2018)

First of all, I wouldn't convert it for SAFETY reasons, since the RATING PLATE indicates it's for LP ONLY.
Your call, tho.
If you take the burner orifices to a gas company or refer to a burner orifice chart, the current orifice size will tell you the MAX BTU
that orifice will allow for LP.
You should be able to get an NG orifice with the same rating, or at least the correct size drill & reamer to match the BTU requirement


----------



## Tim Price (May 31, 2018)

Thanks. 

Maybe I will keep looking for a gas stove instead. Converting this one was not my first choice, but used gas stoves are rather rare around here, especially ones that I would be comfortable installing outdoors.  Even with a cover, it is not the same protection as being inside.


----------



## jeanw (Jun 1, 2018)

Tim Price said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Maybe I will keep looking for a gas stove instead. Converting this one was not my first choice, but used gas stoves are rather rare around here, especially ones that I would be comfortable installing outdoors.  Even with a cover, it is not the same protection as being inside.


 Hey Tim got the opposite problem.  we bought a small 20 inch stove for possible backup. another one of my hair brain scheme. (LOL)
   well anyway we never used it at Purgatory house.. so brought it here to this HOUSE. well anyway Hubby hooked it up on deck Covered big deck.
     well anyway why not buy several small 20 lb or 30 lb tanks and use those? Why wast such a jewel? Just a asking...
well anyway Im going to ask my question on the forum> well don't know weather to put it here on Its  GAS.(DIDNT  KNOW IT WAS SUCH A FORUM) OR OVER DIY.  forum
 take care and thanks all


----------

